# Test Tracks



## dieselpower1966

I was wondering if anybody had some really good musical test tracks such as:

an awesome drum solo
some deep organ music
spine tingling sax solo
lead guitar rifts
bass guitar rifts
something with a wide variation of music, I say solo's because I'd like to hear the individual instruments and be able to use this as a type of demo disc on other speakers as well.

these should be from 2 minutes and up, per instrument

thanks
Dieselpower1966


----------



## Sonnie

I think this thread got lost in the Gallery... let's move it to our Music forum. :T

For some of what you are looking for I absolutely love Yello - One Second. Those are stellar test tracks.

Another is Sheffield Labs - Jame Newton Howard and Friends. Most excellent!

Then for some awesome drum solo's check out Sheffield Labs Drum and Track Disc.

I also like Flim & the BB's.

Billy Cobham has some pretty serious drum tracks too.

Also check out Led Zeppelin's Bonzo's Montreux track... it's an excellent drum solo.


----------



## Guest

All of Dave Weckl's stuff is great. One of the Best drummers alive, great Bass and Horns on all of his CDs. Live Double Disc is an amazing quality recording. Check him out if you haven't already!


----------



## Guest

Flight of The Cosmic Hippo is one to Buy as well! Bela Fleck, Title track has some Thunderous 20Hz Bass!


----------



## tonyvdb

Flim and the BBs CD Big notes the track "Funhouse" is hands down the best track for testing a system it has all sorts of different sounds and the dynamics is amazing for a CD recorded over 12 years ago. For demoing speakers that is still the CD I bring with me.
For a DVD check out the Animusic DVDs They are very well done animations done to music that will blow your mind the Audio is fantastic.


----------



## Funkmonkey

for drums check out:
Leon Parker - jazz / worldbeat huge range of drum sounds
Max Roach
Stanton Moore
I second: Bonzo's Montreux - on Led Zep's CODA album (I think)

Bass:
Jaco Pastorius
Victor wooten
Charles Mingus

Sax:
John coletrain
Roland Kirk

Guitar:
Jimi Hendrix
Stevie Ray Vaughn


Sorry not specific tracks, but those guys all are/were truly masters of their instruments.


----------

